# The 'Last-Letter/First-Letter' game



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

After the popularity of my 'Alphabet Game' - I've come up with another

Rules are simple
1) Post must be short & sweet e.g 1 or 2 sentences long

2) You use the LAST letter from the previous post as the FIRST letter in your Post

Example


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Heres a new game by Cannonfodd*r*the next post would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3) You DON'T need to color or make *BOLD* the last letter, but it's preferable


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 12, 2009)

How is everyone toda*y*?

-

Also, I think everyone SHOULD bold the last letter in case someone forgets and thinks it's the first letter you have to start with.

(You always come up with the funnest games! I have a feeling this one will be like the alphabet game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

You know - not to bad except I'm doing night shif*t*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Tough is it? The night shif*t*?

*Posts merged*

Tough is it? The night shif*t*?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 12, 2009)

Too bad ProtoKun7, my sig isn't scared anymor*e*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

Eek - your smiley got squashe*d*


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dude, no it didn't. It's just a freaking smiley face with a toung*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

errr.. I was referring to his avata*r*


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 12, 2009)

Really? That makes perfect sense now, thank*s*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

So now that's sorted - what'll we talk about here at GBAtemp H*Q* ?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quite the question if I may say so myself...how about we talk about the Halloween contest winner*s*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2009)

Splendid Idea - Painguy costume was brilliant, although I would've had a heart attack if I opened the door to phantomicecube. Shame he didn't win anythin*g*


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 13, 2009)

Grr, yeah, his outfit was cool. Although Wadrockzz outfit would of gave me a heart attack. That blue LED is just pure grea*t*.


----------



## FISHY_au (Nov 13, 2009)

to bad noone did anything cosplay / manga really, coz i always like those costumes the bes*t*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2009)

That's really a matter of opinio*n*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2009)

Nobody posted anything recently ? It's been over 24Hr*s*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry, I've been a little busy. Where are the rest of you guy*s*?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry! I've been busy also. Just tired a lot recently. Haven't been browsing the forums muc*h*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope you're not coming down with swine fl*u*


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 15, 2009)

Ugh, swine flu. I hope it doesn't sprea*d*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry, it seems to have slowed a bi*t*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a bit of luc*k*


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 16, 2009)

Knock on wood though, e*h*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2009)

Hard wood or soft woo*d* ?


----------



## antwill (Nov 16, 2009)

Does it really matter it's still wood after al*l*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2009)

Let's see... I don't think Woody Woodpecker would agre*e*


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 16, 2009)

Erm, whatever wood it is that people knock on due to the superstitious sayings.


----------



## antwill (Nov 17, 2009)

Superstitions are over-rate*d*.


----------



## pieman202 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does everyone sound like they're speaking fancier or is it just m*e*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 17, 2009)

Errr... I think it's just you. Me - I'm common as muc*k*


----------



## antwill (Nov 17, 2009)

Kids these days and their complicated slang and what not. So used to not taking the time to type out whole word*s*.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Slang is something I tend not to use. I type what I want to say fully, otherwise it would take me longer to work out which abbreviations I should us*e*.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

Excellent way of thinking, if i do say so myself. I tend to do the same, but because i find it harder to work out what the abbreviations even mean when others do i*t*.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 18, 2009)

The abbreviations are easy to remember if you try hard. You must always strive to do your best and eat cooked chicke*n*


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

Nowadays there's just way too many, and the only time I would use them would be on MSN, because well i kinda find people who use them in real life annoying/laz*y*.


----------



## Splych (Nov 18, 2009)

You should learn to use the letter d, so that I can make a sentence that starts with that lette*r*


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

Right, but there's no way I could have had d at the end and still have a natural sounding sentenc*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2009)

Erm... How about 'Not sure how this sentence should en*d*'


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2009)

Domination is here! All your political ideals are belong to m*e*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2009)

Exterminate Politicians !! - They give promises they never keep, Claims expenses they don't deserve, Make decisions that help line their pockets AND get the TAX payers to foot the bil*l*


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2009)

Let me be te leader of all political affairs, and you will see a big change! And thats for the bette*r*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2009)

Really ??? - That sounds like a 'Politician's Promis*e*'


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2009)

Eh, but I'm 15 year old and lives in a country where the people don't believe in the politician's promises, they believe in the party he is in. I've learned that fake promises don't wor*k*.


----------



## nutella (Nov 18, 2009)

kool story bro. i don't feel like making my last letter bold but i think your all smart enough to figure out what that letter is


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2009)

Shit, woe be me, I can't figure it out however my little brain trie*s*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that - let me help yo*u*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 18, 2009)

Uh.......y'know this thread should be stickied! Let the mods kno*w*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, if everyone posts so much it won't need to be. It'll just stay on the first page all the tim*e*.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly! Now we must boost the posts of this thread to over 9000. Old meme, I know. Cool meme, yes.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2009)

Second Stickied Game !! - For me that's one hell of an achievemen*t*


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 18, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Second Stickied Game !! - For me that's one hell of an achievemen*t*



That would be awesome if it got stickie*d*


----------



## antwill (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't underestimate the power of CannonFoddr's games, the sticky will come in no tim*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone vote !!! - I've added a Pol*l*


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 19, 2009)

Let us all vot*e*!


----------



## Domination (Nov 19, 2009)

Eh, but isn't a thread only made a sticky after being popular and getting lots of posts in a short time? We should let mods decid*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 19, 2009)

Exactly right - I totally forgot that small detail


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 19, 2009)

Loser! How could yo*u*?


----------



## antwill (Nov 20, 2009)

Umm I think the fact that only 3 people have voted doesn't help eithe*r*...


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Really? How'd ya kno*w*?


----------



## Domination (Nov 20, 2009)

What? Know wha*t*?


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Too many people have no vote*d*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't I know it. Perhaps it's because not many people know about thi*s*  !!!!


----------



## Domination (Nov 20, 2009)

Say, instead of getting morevotes, why not get more posts and get the mods' attention? That would be a more effective metho*d*!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn good idea, I say so mysel*f*!


----------



## antwill (Nov 21, 2009)

For each post we gain, we're one post closer to getting this stickie*d*?


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn righ*t*!


----------



## Domination (Nov 21, 2009)

Though, I think the right word is "page", because a page is worth many replies, would definitely get a mod's attentio*n*.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 21, 2009)

No, that can't be righ*t*!


----------



## antwill (Nov 21, 2009)

That seems right thoug*h*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 21, 2009)

Hang on - surely having a lot of posts will give us lots of pages anywa*y* ?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, but lots of pages means lots and lots of post*s*


----------



## antwill (Nov 21, 2009)

So in other words... Post, Post, POS*T*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a good ide*a*


----------



## Domination (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyways, anybody here likes Singapor*e*?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 21, 2009)

Elephants do. I never went to Singapore. I wonder if it's a nice countr*y*


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 21, 2009)

You know, I think Singaporeans are kinda crazy. They scare me when I play on their servers. Oh by the way, being the evil man I am, I voted no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the lone wolf no*w*.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, you suc*k*.


----------



## Domination (Nov 22, 2009)

K, you suck to*o*.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh no!! I suc*k*??


----------



## Domination (Nov 22, 2009)

Kidding, we all suc*k*.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 22, 2009)

*K*.


----------



## antwill (Nov 22, 2009)

Kidding, are you sure you were just joking around? Quick everyone else end your posts with a '*k*'.


----------



## Domination (Nov 22, 2009)

Kill yourself with captain blackbeard's hoo*k*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2009)

Kayak - sorry just didn't know what else started & ended with *'K'*


----------



## Domination (Nov 22, 2009)

Kick yourself in the ass and kill yourself with another hoo*k*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2009)

knobstic*k* !!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2009)

King Kong's blac*k*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2009)

King Kong got a hairy bac*k*


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 22, 2009)

Kick your ass, O*K*?


----------



## antwill (Nov 23, 2009)

'Kicking', 'killing', Domination why do all your sentences begin with them and end with hoo*k*?


----------



## Domination (Nov 23, 2009)

Killing is unoriginal, kicking is unoriginal, hook is unoriginal, I'm just an unoriginal mindfuc*k*.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 23, 2009)

K-K-K-Kombo breake*r*!


----------



## antwill (Nov 23, 2009)

Rofl it took ~12 posts before someone broke the chain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we had a good combo going on ther*e*.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyone! Start ending posts with E this tim*e*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 23, 2009)

Eeek - Nearly broke the chain already - I'm glad posts are editabl*e* !!


----------



## antwill (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent idea all hail the letter *e*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2009)

'E' is fandabbydoseeeeeee*e* !!!!!!!


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 24, 2009)

Exactly. C-C-C-C-Combo breaker!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Right, that's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LEEEEEEEEEROYYYYYY JEEEEEEENNNKIINNNNNSSSSSS*S*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2009)

Silly sods - what happened the the 'E' chai*n* ??


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 24, 2009)

No! The E chain has gon*e*!


----------



## anaxs (Nov 24, 2009)

evryones a critic..who cares about letter*s*
(jk)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 25, 2009)

Kidding surely ?? - & Yes I know you *BOLDED* the 'S' but the 'K' (in '(jk)') is the actual last lette*r*


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 25, 2009)

Right you ar*e*!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Er... I di*e*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 26, 2009)

Exterminate Exterminat*e* !!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2009)

Extra annoying Teeny Boppers will be the cause of the apocalypse, foo


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh dear - Do we a 'grumpy old man' hanging aroun*d* ??


----------



## antwill (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't worry, I don't believe agentgamma is grumpy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yo, I hate the gangsta who use slang but, yo dog, it was necessary because, yo, I didn't know another word that began with y. K, dog


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 27, 2009)

Go on.... You mean you didn't know 'Yes','Yesterday','Yahoo','Yodal' etc etc et*c*


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 29, 2009)

COCK! Oh sorry turret syndrom*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 29, 2009)

Everyone suffers from that on here from time to time - so don't worr*y*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 29, 2009)

You, know, Tourette's syndrome involves uncontrollable actions. Turret's syndrome involves shooting one's mouth off, as it wer*e*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 29, 2009)

'eee that were reet good'..... oops sorry, I just suffered a bout of "_Oop Da'north_" syndrom*e*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> 'eee that were reet good'..... oops sorry, I just suffered a bout of "_Oop Da'north_" syndrom*e*


Excuse me, dear sir, I couldn't understand shit of what you just posted. :ya*y*:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's up north for yo*u*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, no matter where you are there's always an 'Up Nort*h*'


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 30, 2009)

Hell is dis shi*t*?


----------



## ericling (Nov 30, 2009)

This game roc*k!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2009)

K! CannonFoddr, lot's of planets have a nort*h*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey !!! that's a classic line from Dr Wh*o* !!!


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, Dr. Who? No thank*s*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2009)

Sour-puss - Dr Who ... One of the longest running popular TV shows - So what have you got against i*t* ??


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

To Dr. Who fan, i just don't find it that good. So what? :*P*


----------



## ericling (Dec 1, 2009)

PAY HIM MONE*Y*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2009)

YOU pay him the money - By the way who's 'HI*M*' ?


----------



## ericling (Dec 1, 2009)

M*e!*


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 1, 2009)

E*h*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2009)

Hatsu seems confuse*d*


----------



## pu|se (Dec 1, 2009)

Dude, don't tell me you're not counfused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I a*m*


----------



## ericling (Dec 1, 2009)

My brain blur when I saw this topic for first tim*e*


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 1, 2009)

Epic failure in my brai*n*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2009)

Noooo !!! - & I tried to make the game so Seempl*e*


----------



## ericling (Dec 2, 2009)

Enough simple already :*P*


----------



## Domination (Dec 2, 2009)

Please, its "simple enough", not "enough simple". This game is inferior to the Alphabet gam*e*! D:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 2, 2009)

Domination - If this game is inferior, then why'd you play it ? (oh & the last letter above is a 'D' not the '*E*')


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 2, 2009)

Eh? (agai*n*)


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 2, 2009)

Not origina*l*


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 3, 2009)

LO*L*


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 3, 2009)

Laughing over floor rolling (lolwu*t*)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 3, 2009)

That's totally FAILED. 'lolwut' doesn't mean 'Laughing over floor rollin*g*'


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Gosh, yo, people should post more if we want this stickied! Don't just post a few posts, post a few page*s*!


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 3, 2009)

Sure, we'll do that! and CannonFoddr, lolwut wasn't meant to mean "Laughing over floor rollin*g*"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2009)

Gosh - don't I fell stupi*d*


----------



## antwill (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry your stupidity has been captured in time for the whole internet to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, isnt that just grea*t*?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tell him that - he even said fell instead of fee*l*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucky you ProtoKun - You spotted my deliberate mistak*e*


----------



## antwill (Dec 5, 2009)

Except im betting it wasn't so deliberat*e*.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

Exception!! It was deliberat*e*!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Everyone knows it wasn'*t*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2009)

Telling the truth - Honest -- I would swear on the Bible (if I was religious that i*s*)


----------



## laker12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet thread btw - has anyone been to the Rit*z*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 5, 2009)

Zomg. What is the RITZ? Anybody care to provide an explanatio*n*?


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nop*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2009)

Errr - I think either he's talking about RITZ crackers or RITZ Hotel, although I beleive there's a RITZ Casin*o*


----------



## updowners (Dec 5, 2009)

Omg, what the heck are RIT*Z*


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Zebra! (wt*f*?)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2009)

For those who keep asking about 'RITZ' - It's either =>








O*R*


----------



## Domination (Dec 6, 2009)

RITZ? THE RITZ? OMG!!!! Don't tell me you never heard of the *REAL* RITZ!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It should be O since it goes :*O*)


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh reall*y*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2009)

You know - with Dominations post if he didn't put his explaination in the brackets, I would've thought the last letter was actually '*Z*'


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

ZOMG!! Owne*d*!


----------



## antwill (Dec 6, 2009)

Domination, when you say 'The real' Ritz, doesn't that apply for ANY of them seeing as they're all real and not fictiona*l*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2009)

Lets think about this - what came first ? The Hotel or the Cracke*r* ???


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Dec 6, 2009)

Really, the chicken was firs*t*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a lie - The Egg came first & I have Proo*f*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2009)

Foddr, that's not proof, that's only speculatio*n*...


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

E*h*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)

How com*e* ??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2009)

Eggs-xactl*y* !!!


----------



## updowners (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I got a great idea, let's end all the sentences with the letter '*z*'


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

Zzzzzzz...Zzzzzzzzz*z*


----------



## fice3717 (Dec 11, 2009)

zis is ze best thread evaz


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

Zat's right that i*z*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2009)

Zat iz me posting here zat iz.


----------



## updowners (Dec 11, 2009)

Zomg, we are still ending with the letter 'Z', let's continue doing this for lol*z*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

Zo - Ve are sticking to *Z*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

Zat is not approriate but I will continue for the lul*z*


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 12, 2009)

Ztop and play right.


----------



## updowners (Dec 12, 2009)

That's nice, but in EoF pretty much everything is done for the "lul*z*"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Zat was a nice continuation of ze Z, despite ENDscape.

Zat is also short for Zat'nik'tel, zome weapon zat zhoots boltz and ztunz you*z*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2009)

Zoik*z* !!!!


----------



## .Darky (Dec 12, 2009)

Zor*t*.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Troll*z*


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 12, 2009)

zeuz


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Zany Game*z*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2009)

Ze Bellz.... Ze Bell*z*


----------



## shito (Dec 13, 2009)

zee? lots of *z*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 13, 2009)

Zat's right






..... Oops nearly forgot the *Z*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 15, 2009)

Zero posts for a whole day.. Whats up everyone falling asleeeep zzzzz*z*


----------



## shito (Dec 15, 2009)

zat's 'cause thery're not having any ideas for *z*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 15, 2009)

zanyism, zedoary, zeugma  etc etc - Google is your friend - found plenty of words beginning with *'Z'*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

'Z' you say... ZENITH! Yez*z*...


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Z/Z.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 15, 2009)

Zat's not a proper sentence - that i*z*


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

*Z*en why would you even i dont know for why when you would wan*t*!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2009)

time to move on!


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

*N*eve*r*!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2009)

Reall*y* ?


----------



## shito (Dec 16, 2009)

ya,rl*y*


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

*Y*et it would seem to me that we have barely moved on at al*l*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's see 14 pages x 15 posts in ~ 5 weeks = I think we have moved o*n*


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 18, 2009)

Now did we really?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 18, 2009)

You know someting - I'm sure people are delibrately trying to end their sentences with a hard letters like '*Z*'


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 21, 2009)

Zzzzz... Yawn. Oh I see no-one posted for a whil*e*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2009)

Funny thing. This wasn't stickied yet. That's absur*d*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 22, 2009)

Didn't you realize you should've started with 'E' and not *'F'*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

Funky thing. I thought that this was the alphabet gam*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 25, 2009)

Easily made I gues*s*


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

Salami is a delicious addition to any sandwich, for bonus points(and salami) place the following reference: Prinnger Z.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 26, 2009)

Zero references for Prinnger Z - All I get is http://www.psu.com/forums/member.php?u=81081 and that's not helpfu*l*


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

Last Letter/First Letter game, The is a really fun game


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 26, 2009)

Eyuch - there's a panda kissing my scree*n*


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Dec 26, 2009)

Not a refernece about black peopl*e*


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2009)

El Prinnger Z is from Disgaea DS by the way.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

You all need to get out mor*e*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2009)

Errr.. It's possible everyone suffering from agoraphobi*a*


----------



## haflore (Dec 27, 2009)

And just what are you implying?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2009)

Guess you don't know the meaning of the word if you gotta as*k*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

*K*nowing the answer and not telling him is just being mea*n*!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Now just what is this grammatical magick?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Know not I d*o*.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Orly? I was under the impression that you were quite knowledgeable in that area, lolz.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Zoiks, you don't know how to spell the word i*n*!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Not true! And you can't prove it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Tsk tsk, changing the evidence in order to make me look like a liar eh?  Well I've got my eye on you sunshin*e*!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Exactly what I'm worried about!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2009)

Troubled by TrolleyDolly.... oops I mean TrolleyDave ?? I'm No*t*


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Today is not the day for that sort of crap, a different kind perhaps.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2009)

S**t that's a different type of cra*p*


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Pay more attention to the conversation, you should. Not crap, is S**t.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for pointing it out - I thin*k*


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Klutz, I thought they still taught English At English schools.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 2, 2010)

so they do in german one*s*


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Still, what I was talking about was England.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

*D*amn Americans always going on about English people and the way the speak Englis*h*!


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

Heh, I'm not American, just _in_ America.


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2010)

Above all, we're not where you are right now*z*

-

That's right, try to make a proper response with Z now... hehehe.


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

Except for the fact that I don't have to! You ended the post with an "E". And to end mine.."index"


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2010)

Xeroxing a few papers for a few teachers at school at the moment. U?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

U are gay. Wait, wha*t*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 3, 2010)

That can't be right - Can I*t* ??


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

Too true, still that's the answer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2010)

Really? I didn't kno*w*...


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

Why didn't you know? Why?


----------



## updowners (Jan 3, 2010)

you sux


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2010)

Xbox 360 is the latest console I had. It's sold now, and now I have Playstation 3. Tis a great console!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone know an Xbox is just a cut-down PC - so why not use a PC instea*d*


----------



## updowners (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't. Get a Pokede*x*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2010)

Xplain why ?? - 'cos I absolutly HATE Pokemo*n*


----------



## Ace (Jan 6, 2010)

NO! Why don't you like los Pokémons? The games are at least still relatively coo*l*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2010)

Lets see... why do I hate Pokemon ? Hmmm - No matter what version they bring out I find the repetitious find/fight/capture sequences borin*g*


----------



## Ace (Jan 7, 2010)

Great! You're the first person to criticize Pokémon in an opinion and not as a fact, like almost everone does...


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

So, I just figured I'd interupt your conversation, carry on.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 8, 2010)

No Kiddin*g*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

Good grief...3 days without a pos*t*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Titles for Hadrian needs posters too you kno*w*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

Where's the link - & I'll pop over & pos*t*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks; it's over her*e*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

Ever so helpful - I've done a post for yo*u*


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 18, 2010)

Up here, CannonFoddr didn't post a post for m*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 18, 2010)

Ermmm.... I didn't know you've got a post - what's the link & I'll do it for you as wel*l*


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol, I didn't had a previous post, didn't read your post very good... :S


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 18, 2010)

Didn't know which was YOUR last letter so I guess the :S is meant to be a smiley - & that don't coun*t*


----------



## alidsl (Jan 18, 2010)

too true cannonFoddr


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2010)

Right now... what'll we talk about no*w*


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Well..I have an idea, lets discuss Sands of Destruction.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2010)

Not really my type of game reall*y*


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah? How about Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry ... Type of games i like are Platform (Mario/sonic) / Puzzle(Neves/Puzzler world) /Arcade type (Arcanoid/Puzzle Bubble) et*c*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2010)

Come on everyone - keep the game goin*g*


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2010)

Got to keep this game aliv*e*!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2010)

ehm, all topics got un-stickied so the poll is useless no*w*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2010)

Well - some topics may get re-stickied, so I'll keep it there for no*w*


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, some topics certainly deserve a sticky, anyone care to fill me in on why they were all unstickie*d*?


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 25, 2010)

Dunn*o*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I do... Someone called SonicSlasher mentioned it in this pos*t*


----------



## antwill (Jan 26, 2010)

That clears things up, thanks CannonFodd*r*!


----------



## House Spider (Jan 27, 2010)

Reall*y*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 27, 2010)

Ye*s*


----------



## Thoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Surely this game will get a bit boring, will it no*t*?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 27, 2010)

That's under dispute... Some like it - Some Don'*t*


----------



## updowners (Jan 27, 2010)

Tur*d*


----------



## haflore (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't talk like that! Everyone loves this game..righ*t*?


----------



## antwill (Jan 28, 2010)

That is correct we all love it, or we're taken away by the thought polic*e*.


----------



## haflore (Jan 28, 2010)

Exactly! We all would die if anyone closed this gam*e*...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 1, 2010)

eh!!! Who said anything about closing thi*s* ?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 8, 2010)

S**t - 7 days without a post - is this game dyin*g*


----------



## haflore (Feb 8, 2010)

Good god! I think you're right! C'mon, we gotta save i*t*!!!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 9, 2010)

Too good! I'm inb4 retard floo*d*


----------



## ninchya (Feb 10, 2010)

DOH!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FACEPAL*M*


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2010)

Macs are for people with lots of money who can only handle one mouse butto*n*


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 10, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Macs are for people with lots of money who can only handle one mouse butto*n*


Not like Windows, which is completely retarde*d*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 10, 2010)

Dammit - we're not gonna start a flame war about MAC Vs P*C*  ?


----------



## haflore (Feb 10, 2010)

Correct! Unless we can stop i*t*!!


----------



## prowler (Feb 10, 2010)

To Demonbart, stfu.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 10, 2010)

Um just to clear things up, I wasn't trying to start a flame war, I was just replying using the previous post's last letter as my first lette*r*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 10, 2010)

Really ?? - Oh that's OK the*n*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2010)

Noone posted for a whil*e*.......


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

*E*of doesn't get posted in that much, calm down.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2010)

No.. .No.. No.... I just realised I *BOLDED* the wrong letter in my last pos*t*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tut tut, you know better than that, don't yo*u*?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 21, 2010)

Undies!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorr*y* ??


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 21, 2010)

YEAH TOAS*T*!!!


----------



## haflore (Feb 21, 2010)

Today I found out just what the EoF is really abou*t*.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

The EoF is no Testing Area.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahhh - & there's me thinking it wa*s *


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2010)

Slow going this post isn't i*t* !!


----------



## haflore (Mar 5, 2010)

That's true, it's surprisingly difficult to keep this game aliv*e*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2010)

Especially when it's not advertise*d*


----------

